# Givenchy 4-G- Fall Collection



## HavPlenty

I love the look of the leather and the clean lines. Wish the beige had gold hardware.  
	

		
			
		

		
	




Givenchy Fall 2021 Collection | GIVENCHY Paris


----------



## Ellie1647

Yes, "clean Lines" is the first thing came to my mind when I saw GV4 in promos. But I wonder if it is susceptible to looking some how "plain" in real life as Givenchy photos are very enhanced. WDYT? The clasp and chain are to the rescue for sure. Keen to see some RL pics by TPF members.


----------



## HavPlenty

Ellie1647 said:


> Yes, "clean Lines" is the first thing came to my mind when I saw GV4 in promos. But I wonder if it is susceptible to looking some how "plain" in real life as Givenchy photos are very enhanced. *WDYT?* The clasp and chain are to the rescue for sure. Keen to see some RL pics by TPF members.


I like it. I'm going to Las Vegas in a couple of weeks and I will stop by the Givenchy store to see if they have some on display.


----------



## Ellie1647

What do you think?
Sorry I edited a million times, typos,  it is late night here....


----------



## HavPlenty

Ellie1647 said:


> What do you think?
> Sorry I edited a million times, typos,  it is late night here....


I figured it out and edited my post. I like all of it. I need a beige flap bag hopefully with gold hardware.


----------



## Ellie1647

HavPlenty said:


> I like it. I'm going to Las Vegas in a couple of weeks and I will stop by the Givenchy store to see if they have some on display.


Please take some pictures in Las vegas if you can. This bag went on my subconscious wish list the moment I saw it on Givenchy's  website. There is not a Givenchy boutique near me to go check it out. I think it is a very elegant bag. The beige one is absolutely beautiful, I like the cool vibes the silver harware gives it.


----------



## HavPlenty

Ellie1647 said:


> Please take some pictures in Las vegas if you can. This bag went on my subconscious wish list the moment I saw it on Givenchy's  website. There is not a Givenchy boutique near me to go check it out. I think it is a very elegant bag. The beige one is absolutely beautiful, I like the cool vibes the silver harware gives it.



I'm looking for a new flap bag in that smooth leather. I love Givenchy's quality but have not liked many of their styles. This one caught my eye. I will do my best to get some photos on my trip.


----------



## HarlemBagLady

Reminds me of Celine Box Bag.  I like it.


----------



## ILP

The simplicity of the bag mixed with that gorgeous chain and closure looks very modern. Gorgeous bag! I can’t wait to check it out in person.   And I love that the chain strap has leather only at the shoulder.  Bags look so odd when the straps are mostly leather with only six inches of chain on each side.


----------



## HavPlenty

This bag actually comes in  full leather strap as well. I do think the chain looks better. Also this funky chain with embossed leather.


----------



## Ellie1647

The full leather strap version has popped up on matchesfashionn and Net-a-Porter in 2 sizes. There I saw this bag has a back pocket. Sold!
But I do agree, need to see the chain version first.


----------



## HavPlenty

As promised, I got some pics of the bag in the Las Vegas store. Was helped by a very nice CA named Issac who will answer any questions. The bag is super nice and high quality but the interior is a little on the small side. I tried to get as many pictures as possible.


----------



## Elena S

HavPlenty said:


> As promised, I got some pics of the bag in the Las Vegas store. Was helped by a very nice CA named Issac who will answer any questions. The bag is super nice and high quality but the interior is a little on the small side. I tried to get as many pictures as possible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5095929
> View attachment 5095930
> View attachment 5095933
> View attachment 5095934
> View attachment 5095935
> View attachment 5095936


As far as I understand the interior is not real leather? Givenchy website says:

Composition: 100% calfskin leather. Lining: 51% polyurethane, 49% polyamide. Metal pieces: 100% zamak.


----------



## HavPlenty

Elena S said:


> As far as I understand the interior is not real leather? Givenchy website says:
> 
> Composition: 100% calfskin leather. Lining: 51% polyurethane, 49% polyamide. Metal pieces: 100% zamak.


I didn't ask but it didn't feel like it.


----------



## Ellie1647

HavPlenty said:


> As promised, I got some pics of the bag in the Las Vegas store. Was helped by a very nice CA named Issac who will answer any questions. The bag is super nice and high quality but the interior is a little on the small side. I tried to get as many pictures as possible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5095929
> View attachment 5095930
> View attachment 5095933
> View attachment 5095934
> View attachment 5095935
> View attachment 5095936


Thank you for the pictures. The hardware on this bag is absolutely beautiful. Could you decide about the beige one?


----------



## HavPlenty

Ellie1647 said:


> Thank you for the pictures. The hardware on this bag is absolutely beautiful. Could you decide about the beige one?


I decided to wait on this one. It didn't wow me in person like the pics did and the interior size gives me pause.  Plus I just bought a dark beige YSL Loulou puffer w/gold hardware to pacify my beige summer/spring flap bag wishlist.  However, if they make it in gold hardware I will definitely reconsider.

The hardware is beautiful on the D4 but so is the leather. It's so smooth and luxurious. The white-ish one is the one I liked the most.
I ended up buying some cute sandals I'll post in another thread.


----------



## Ellie1647

HavPlenty said:


> I decided to wait on this one. It didn't wow me in person like the pics did and the interior size gives me pause.  Plus I just bought a dark beige YSL Loulou puffer w/gold hardware to pacify my beige summer/spring flap bag wishlist.  However, if they make it in gold hardware I will definitely reconsider.
> 
> The hardware is beautiful on the D4 but so is the leather. It's so smooth and luxurious. The white-ish one is the one I liked the most.
> I ended up buying some cute sandals I'll post in another thread.


I totally get it, that's exactly what I menat in a couple of pots back with wonder how it would look IRL vs Givenchy photos.
Congrats on the YSL one.
Whare did you post your sandals?


----------



## HavPlenty

Ellie1647 said:


> I totally get it, that's exactly what I menat in a couple of pots back with wonder how it would look IRL vs Givenchy photos.
> Congrats on the YSL one.
> Whare did you post your sandals?


Haven't posted yet.


----------



## LexAeterna

Love how versatile it is! I love that you can wear it as a top-handle, cross-body, or as a shoulder bag


----------



## malin3

I just got the full leather with gold details Medium 4G bag. And I love it, but I cannot for the life of me figure out to adjust the strap. I guess that these gold “buckles” have to be opened/adjusted somehow but I’m afraid to damage it. Anyone who knows how to do it?



Edit: So I finally figured it out. Apparently my nails are too short, but as soon as I used a little tool it was super easy to get it open.


----------



## Aerdem

Wanted the symbol of the collection... love the nod to the Pont des Arts and the meaning of connectedness conveyed.


----------



## songan

*Givenchy Fall / Winter 2021 Collection*

Here are the latest *4G* bags in an architectural silhouette presented specifically to welcome fall and winter 2021. These designs by the creative director, Matthew M. Williams, are also a tribute to his love of  shape and symmetry. This love of symmetry and form was shared by the founder Hubert de Givenchy. The collection demonstrates the cosmopolitan attitude that Matthew M. Williams has set for Givenchy.




In bringing together the finest leather with the creative director's visions, Givenchy achieved their fall and winter masterpieces.
The architectural structure of the bags showcase unique form, function and _savoir-faire_ that reflects the superior craftsmanship of the brand.





This season, *4G* comes in two new formats either in the form of a genderless vertical mini sling bag or in the form of a medium-sized chain shoulder bag. Both are new additions to the brand.


The 4G family comes in a palette of forest green and chestnut hues, as well as fresh shades of lilac and ivory.




The iconic 4G bag for the Fall/Winter 2021 edition will roll out in stages, starting in August (for the vertical styles), September (for most of the remaining colors and styles) and October (for the chestnut, shearling and cushioned leather version).



​SOURCE: littleredbook (小红书)​
​


----------



## songan

*Givenchy Fall/Winter 2021-2022 Fashion Jewelry Line:*
The earrings are very geometric and blocky.


----------



## Evie1989

Hello everyone! 
I just bought a medium 4G box bag. The leather strap is supposed to be adjustable by separating the metal brackets, but I haven't been able to do it. Does anyone know how? TIA!


----------



## malin3

Evie1989 said:


> Hello everyone!
> I just bought a medium 4G box bag. The leather strap is supposed to be adjustable by separating the metal brackets, but I haven't been able to do it. Does anyone know how? TIA!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5274157


You have no idea how happy I am that I wasn’t the only one who had problems with this!
If you look at my first picture and the side of the bracket that has the double strap. You want to separate these two. I hold the top one in one hand and the bottom in the other and make a movement similar to what you would to with a hedge cutter separating the two straps. I hope that makes sense


----------



## Evie1989

Thank you, it worked! And I'm so happy to learn I'm not the only one to struggled with this! Haha!



malin3 said:


> You have no idea how happy I am that I wasn’t the only one who had problems with this!
> If you look at my first picture and the side of the bracket that has the double strap. You want to separate these two. I hold the top one in one hand and the bottom in the other and make a movement similar to what you would to with a hedge cutter separating the two straps. I hope that makes sense


----------



## LVDevotee

Thinking about buying the G4 with leather strap in beige. How are those that have this bag liking it? Other opinions?


----------



## Evie1989

LVDevotee said:


> Thinking about buying the G4 with leather strap in beige. How are those that have this bag liking it? Other opinions?


I got it in black and I love it! It can be a shoulder bag, a crossbody bag or a clutch, so it is versatile. It is small enough to be a proper clutch but not so small you cannot fit anything in it. TBH I usually like larger bags so I can carry more with me (kids' stuff) but I can work with the medium one (8" x 6") without downsizing too much. I also like that you can dress it up or down. I wore it to a funeral and while shopping, and it can do both without looking out of place, depending on your outfit. I also got tons of compliments on it!


----------



## LVDevotee

malin3 said:


> I just got the full leather with gold details Medium 4G bag. And I love it, but I cannot for the life of me figure out to adjust the strap. I guess that these gold “buckles” have to be opened/adjusted somehow but I’m afraid to damage it. Anyone who knows how to do it?
> 
> View attachment 5137475
> 
> Edit: So I finally figured it out. Apparently my nails are too short, but as soon as I used a little tool it was super easy to get it open.
> 
> View attachment 5137480


Do the metal clips bother your shoulder when wearing crossbody? I know this is an issue with Celine box.


----------



## AL1982

malin3 said:


> I just got the full leather with gold details Medium 4G bag. And I love it, but I cannot for the life of me figure out to adjust the strap. I guess that these gold “buckles” have to be opened/adjusted somehow but I’m afraid to damage it. Anyone who knows how to do it?
> 
> View attachment 5137475
> 
> Edit: So I finally figured it out. Apparently my nails are too short, but as soon as I used a little tool it was super easy to get it open.
> 
> View attachment 5137480


Hi.  Would you mind posting some pics of your medium 4G.  I am going back and forth between the small and the medium as well as black with gold or silver hardware.  I am leaning toward the black medium with gold h/w like yours and would love to see some mod pics.  Thank you!


----------



## Aleksaki

Need some advice!  I am definitely getting the 4G, but can't decide whether to get the medium chain (larger size, but no back pocket) or medium with leather strap (detachable strap, back pocket, but smaller than the chain version). I know I want silver hardware, but can't decide between the black and cloud grey. Black is WAY more practical, but grey is so feminine and beautiful and looks almost monochromatic with the silver hardware. Also, the medium chain comes with either one compartment or two. What are your thoughts please Thank you in advance!
Link to the grey leather strap




__





						Givenchy official site
					

Discover all the collections by Givenchy for women, men & kids and browse the maison's history and heritage




					www.givenchy.com
				




Link to the black leather strap




__





						Medium 4G bag in box leather
					






					www.givenchy.com
				




Link to black chain one compartment (grey is under "all colours")




__





						Givenchy official site
					

Discover all the collections by Givenchy for women, men & kids and browse the maison's history and heritage




					www.givenchy.com
				




Link to grey two compartments 




__





						Givenchy official site
					

Discover all the collections by Givenchy for women, men & kids and browse the maison's history and heritage




					www.givenchy.com
				



Also kind of like this new version - gradient  beige




__





						Medium 4G bag in gradient leather with chain
					






					www.givenchy.com


----------



## Ellie1647

How are you planing to use it? A proper practical back pocket always gets my vote. Particularly for summer when you can't shove your phone in your coat's pockets.
one needs to figure out the size difference for their frame too. The smaller one is a beautiful practical cross body bag and is a true small, not really medium. It is 4.5cm smaller.
If there is not a boutique nearby, try looking at Net-a-porter modshots or matchesfashion to get an idea how the bag would look like on your frame.
What makes the larger one attractive is the chain. The divider in between is not necessary, takes up space and limits what you can put inside.
Givenchy Photos are very polished (for lack of better adjective), the grey one may lack the oomph in real life.

I am looking forward to see which one you will get. Good luck deciding.


----------



## Aleksaki

Ellie1647 said:


> How are you planing to use it? A proper practical back pocket always gets my vote. Particularly for summer when you can't shove your phone in your coat's pockets.
> one needs to figure out the size difference for their frame too. The smaller one is a beautiful practical cross body bag and is a true small, not really medium. It is 4.5cm smaller.
> If there is not a boutique nearby, try looking at Net-a-porter modshots or matchesfashion to get an idea how the bag would look like on your frame.
> What makes the larger one attractive is the chain. The divider in between is not necessary, takes up space and limits what you can put inside.
> Givenchy Photos are very polished (for lack of better adjective), the grey one may lack the oomph in real life.
> 
> I am looking forward to see which one you will get. Good luck deciding.


Thank you for such a thoughtful response! ❤️ I was looking for an understated everyday small/medium bag in a neutral color other than black. Most my bags are black - the LB Coussin MM, YSL Niki in medium, Gucci Horsebit Mini, Balenciaga Neo Classic in medium. I had considered the YSL Sunset (a bit heavy, like my Niki), Dior 30 Montagne in medium (still too small), Prada monochrome tote (doesn’t close, not practical for my needs), Chloe Tess Day bag, the swuared bottom version (almost got it, but iy wasn’t 100% me, I don’t think i am a chloe girl. Ended up ordering the LV Pochette Metis in Dune (medium beige).  I am do excited to see it in person! I feel that the size, the pocket in the back, the crossbody strap are super useful in a daily bag. Only worried how the leather will hold up. Perhaps caviar was a more practical choice, but I truly wanted a beige pr grey bag this time.


----------



## Aleksaki

I realized that I don’t use the Horsebit mini a lot because I find it too small. 4G is similar in size, therefore as much as i love the look it’s simply too small


----------



## Aleksaki

Oh, and apologies for all the typos, post was typed before had a chance to have a morning coffee


----------



## randr21

Aleksaki said:


> Thank you for such a thoughtful response! ❤ I was looking for an understated everyday small/medium bag in a neutral color other than black. Most my bags are black - the LB Coussin MM, YSL Niki in medium, Gucci Horsebit Mini, Balenciaga Neo Classic in medium. I had considered the YSL Sunset (a bit heavy, like my Niki), Dior 30 Montagne in medium (still too small), Prada monochrome tote (doesn’t close, not practical for my needs), Chloe Tess Day bag, the swuared bottom version (almost got it, but iy wasn’t 100% me, I don’t think i am a chloe girl. Ended up ordering the LV Pochette Metis in Dune (medium beige).  I am do excited to see it in person! I feel that the size, the pocket in the back, the crossbody strap are super useful in a daily bag. Only worried how the leather will hold up. Perhaps caviar was a more practical choice, but I truly wanted a beige pr grey bag this time.


I think you should get the grey med with leather strap, but only if it's not too small for your needs. Mainly bc you have lots of black bags to choose from, and a grey would be very elegant in silver hw. Also, I think chain looks good on paper, but may not be as comfy irl, esp if you tend to carry more...someone needs to chime back after testing this theory out. Lastly, it has the outside pocket, which saves you a trip inside the bag and saves space.


----------



## Ellie1647

Aleksaki said:


> Thank you for such a thoughtful response! ❤ I was looking for an understated everyday small/medium bag in a neutral color other than black. Most my bags are black - the LB Coussin MM, YSL Niki in medium, Gucci Horsebit Mini, Balenciaga Neo Classic in medium. I had considered the YSL Sunset (a bit heavy, like my Niki), Dior 30 Montagne in medium (still too small), Prada monochrome tote (doesn’t close, not practical for my needs), Chloe Tess Day bag, the swuared bottom version (almost got it, but iy wasn’t 100% me, I don’t think i am a chloe girl. Ended up ordering the LV Pochette Metis in Dune (medium beige).  I am do excited to see it in person! I feel that the size, the pocket in the back, the crossbody strap are super useful in a daily bag. Only worried how the leather will hold up. Perhaps caviar was a more practical choice, but I truly wanted a beige pr grey bag this time.


I'm glad you made a decision, guess you can't go wrong with pochette Metis.
I have mainly black bags, and I love chains, so I get you!
Black is actually a difffucult colour contrary to what people think. You have to put some effort in to your outfit in order not to look lack luster because you are not benefitting from the help of colour. I have some other colours for the summer though, when black is too intense, I do get it why you want a grey or beige.  

Please do post your pics when you get the LV PM, which threaad would that be by the way?


----------



## Ellie1647

deleted, double post


----------



## Aleksaki

randr21 said:


> I think you should get the grey med with leather strap, but only if it's not too small for your needs. Mainly bc you have lots of black bags to choose from, and a grey would be very elegant in silver hw. Also, I think chain looks good on paper, but may not be as comfy irl, esp if you tend to carry more...someone needs to chime back after testing this theory out. Lastly, it has the outside pocket, which saves you a trip inside the bag and saves space.


My thoughts exactly! still lusting after that grey 4G, but ought to see it in person. As Ellie 1647 have pointed out - the photos might not exactly match the color IRL. Excited about the LV Pochette Metis


----------



## l.ch.

I don’t know if anyone is interested, but I saw some beautiful 4Gs on sale at matchesfashion.


----------



## momshj

I just ordered the small 4G from the Nordstrom sale. I will post photos when I receive it. I have a closet full of day bags and really needed something a little bit larger than a WOC. I need to hold credit card/cash, phone, reading glasses and car key. Based on the measurements the small should be perfect.


----------



## Mmh23

Can someone please tell me how to adjust the strap on the G4? Does it require a tool? I’m so lost and I’m going to return this bag if I can’t get the strap lengthened


----------



## malin3

Mmh23 said:


> Can someone please tell me how to adjust the strap on the G4? Does it require a tool? I’m so lost and I’m going to return this bag if I can’t get the strap lengthened


Check out my earlier reply here https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/givenchy-4-g-fall-collection.1042550/post-34902711


----------

